# Qt4 / sqlite3 errors



## Anti_Evil (Apr 29, 2012)

Dears,

I tried to install Vidalia software from the ports tree (Qt4 is one of the dependencies), but in the middle of compiling Qt4, it is getting errors:


```
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_changes'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_double'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_double'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::setIsAvailable(bool)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_get_autocommit'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_busy_timeout'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::markAsDeletedAndClose()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_prepare16_v2'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::securityOrigin() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::performPolicyChecks()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::tableNames()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::setVersionInDatabase(WebCore::String const&)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_bytes'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_last_insert_rowid'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::scheduleTransaction()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_value_text16'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_finalize'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_value'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_value_double'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::maximumSize() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::resetAuthorizer()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::databaseInfoTableName()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_int64'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::scheduleTransactionStep(WebCore::SQLTransaction*, bool)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::stop()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::openDatabase(WebCore::ScriptExecutionContext*, WebCore::String const&, WebCore::String const&, WebCore::String const&, unsigned long, WTF::PassRefPtr<WebCore::DatabaseCallback>, int&)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_data_count'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_text16'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_blob'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::getVersionFromDatabase(WebCore::String&)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_step'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::scheduleTransactionCallback(WebCore::SQLTransaction*)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::transactionClient() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::setExpectedVersion(WebCore::String const&)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::isAvailable()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::transactionCoordinator() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_reset'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::setAuthorizerReadOnly()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::version() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::performGetTableNames()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_expired'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to 
`WebCore::Database::transaction(WTF::PassRefPtr<WebCore::SQLTransactionCallback>,
 WTF::PassRefPtr<WebCore::SQLTransactionErrorCallback>, WTF::PassRefPtr<WebCore::VoidCallback>, bool)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_blob'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::stringIdentifier() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_int'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::performOpenAndVerify(int&)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_parameter_count'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_name16'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_int64'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_value_type'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::~Database()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::close(WebCore::Database::ClosePolicy)'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_set_authorizer'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_open16'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_errcode'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_busy_handler'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_close'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_column_text16'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::fileName() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_errmsg'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `WebCore::Database::versionMatchesExpected() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so: undefined reference to `sqlite3_bind_null'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-assistant.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/vidalia.
```

I've re-installed sqlite3:


```
# pkg_info | grep -i sqlite
py27-sqlite3-2.7.2_1 Standard Python binding to the SQLite3 library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.7.4 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
sqlite3-3.7.11      An SQL database engine in a C library
```

But still *I* receive the same error.

Please help me.

Regards,


----------

